# I'm bored.



## Chase (Aug 22, 2005)

Someone say something entertaining!

....why do I have a feeling I'm going to regret posting this...


----------



## Corry (Aug 22, 2005)

Well, I WOULD talk to ya, but noooo, you don't ever get on messenger anymore.  HMPH!

I'm not talking to you anymore.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 22, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Someone say something entertaining!


 
lets see......do a global ban and see who comes back first.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 22, 2005)

one time at band camp....


----------



## Chase (Aug 22, 2005)

Hmmmm....random banning sounds like fun!


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 22, 2005)

"Wow...Who knocked up your sister?"


----------



## Chase (Aug 22, 2005)

This guy just doesn't get enough action!


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 22, 2005)

You haven't seen that film have you Chase?


----------



## Chase (Aug 22, 2005)

Hmmm....not ringing a bell offhand...


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 22, 2005)

10 things I hate about you, starring Heath Ledger and Julia Stiles.


----------



## Chase (Aug 22, 2005)

Ahh no, damn...haven't seen that one.


----------



## Alison (Aug 22, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> 10 things I hate about you, starring Heath Ledger and Julia Stiles.



That is a great movie, I love it!


----------



## Chase (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey, quit trying to turn this into a movie review thread :razz:


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 22, 2005)

mmm, I've just finished watching The Chronicles of Riddick, excellent film. 

I've got Evolution, Titanic or The Big Bounce to watch...decisions decisions. :meh:


----------



## Corry (Aug 22, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> mmm, I've just finished watching The Chronicles of Riddick, excellent film.
> 
> I've got Evolution, Titanic or The Big Bounce to watch...decisions decisions. :meh:



Chronicles of Riddick is awesome...but did I just see you, a MAN, say TITANIC???

Ug.  

Ok...now back to your regularly scheduled programming,  Chase and Company, already in progress.


----------



## Alison (Aug 22, 2005)

Did you know the Muppet Show first season is out on DVD now, Chase? My children are a horrible disappointment to us....they don't like the Muppets


----------



## Chase (Aug 22, 2005)

Muppets suck  lol


----------



## Corry (Aug 22, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Muppets suck  lol



I concur.  




(sorry alison)


----------



## Chase (Aug 22, 2005)

Ok, this should be entertaining... :twisted:

This is a test of a few things:
1. To see who is bored enough to read my bored thread.
2. To see if they actually read my messages inside the bored thread.
3. To see what silly things people will come up with for a lame prize. 

So, on with the fun. 

I'll send a free TPF t-shirt to the person who has the post that entertains me the most in the next 24 hours in this thread. 

Its lame...but that's what makes it SO MUCH FUN!


----------



## Corry (Aug 22, 2005)

Chase...you're acting a bit weird tonight.  Is the pimple on your face telling you to do bad things?


----------



## Chase (Aug 22, 2005)

I thought the cover-up hid that! :shock:


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 22, 2005)

Chase send me the T-shirt and i'll send you a jar of Vegemite and a packet of Tim-Tams. :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (Aug 22, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Muppets suck  lol



Hmmmm.....so now I know what we're watching on the way home from the airport. The set comes with 4 DVDs, each over 3 hours long :twisted:


----------



## Chase (Aug 22, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Chase send me the T-shirt and i'll send you a jar of Vegemite and a packet of Tim-Tams. :mrgreen:



:shock: ok, you're officially eliminated!  uke:


----------



## Chase (Aug 22, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.....so now I know what we're watching on the way home from the airport. The set comes with 4 DVDs, each over 3 hours long :twisted:



Oh crap, and for that....you should be banned!


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 22, 2005)

That's the last time I try and trade with you.


----------



## Chase (Aug 22, 2005)

Actually, wth are Tim-tams? 

Been down the vegemite road, not going down it again!


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 22, 2005)

Tim Tams are the gift of god to all Choclate lovers.


----------



## Corry (Aug 22, 2005)

If you had the choice, would you date Principal Skinner or Comic Book Guy?


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 22, 2005)

Something else that might sway you...






The favorite thing to do with the buscuits is bite each end off and use it like a straw to sip your coffee with.


----------



## Chase (Aug 22, 2005)

Its all about owning principal skinner! 

Ahhh the power of chocolate!


----------



## Corry (Aug 22, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Its all about owning principal skinner!
> 
> Ahhh the power of chocolate!



Seriously though...I need a serious answer here...I mean...Seymour has a respectable job as a principal of an elementary school, but Comic Book Guy owns his own business.  And Seymour is a Vietnam vet, but Comic Book Guy knows how to speak Klingon.  I just can't decide!


----------



## terri (Aug 22, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Seriously though...I need a serious answer here...I mean...Seymour has a respectable job as a principal of an elementary school, but Comic Book Guy owns his own business. And Seymour is a Vietnam vet, but Comic Book Guy knows how to speak Klingon. I just can't decide!


 Corry, what the hell are you talking about? :scratch:

No matter. Go with the comic book geek. Weird, but imaginative. 


And I'll have a case of TimTams, please.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 22, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Ok, this should be entertaining... :twisted:
> 
> This is a test of a few things:
> 1. To see who is bored enough to read my bored thread.
> ...


 
shall i move my latest comments from the sad sack thread here? i'm sure to win :greenpbl:


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 22, 2005)

Throw in a case of Hagen Daz Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough Ice Cream to Mrs. Chase and I bet you'd get that t-shirt.


----------



## Chase (Aug 22, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> shall i move my latest comments from the sad sack thread here? i'm sure to win :greenpbl:



:shock:


----------



## Corry (Aug 22, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> shall i move my latest comments from the sad sack thread here? i'm sure to win :greenpbl:



You're just jealous cuz you dont' have two yellow skinned hotties fighting over you.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 22, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Someone say something entertaining!
> 
> ....why do I have a feeling I'm going to regret posting this...



Tommorow I am leaving with 300 students from my college to go and work on a house for Extreme Makeover Home Edition  How cow is that?  :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 22, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> You're just jealous cuz you dont' have two yellow skinned hotties fighting over you.


 
im lost :scratch:


----------



## Chase (Aug 22, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Tommorow I am leaving with 300 students from my college to go and work on a house for Extreme Makeover Home Edition  How cow is that?  :mrgreen:



What are you using the poor cow for?!?  :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 22, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> What are you using the poor cow for?!? :shock: :mrgreen:


 
living in the middle of nowhere, thats how they drag lumber from the truck to the site. they bring in 'local circus' animals for hoisting etc.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 22, 2005)

Ahh cripes  I was like what's he talking about, I didn't say cow I said cool...whooooops  Obviously that's a hint that I need sleep...and now  Night folks, I'm sure I won't live this one down  

Hope things cow off for you in the weather world Jon...Chase, you're one cow fella :lmao:


----------



## Chase (Aug 22, 2005)

And a bonus of fresh milk when the troops get thirsty? :shock:


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 22, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> And a bonus of fresh milk when the troops get thirsty? :shock:


 
open wide......squirt squirt


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 22, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> open wide......squirt squirt



 You're just full of them tonight - eh Jon?


----------



## GerryDavid (Aug 22, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Did you know the Muppet Show first season is out on DVD now, Chase? My children are a horrible disappointment to us....they don't like the Muppets



Did you know the voice actor for Kermit, Miss Piggie, Fonzie, Yoda *all 6 star wars I believe* is one in the same?  Pretty sure I got the names right.  Also the last 3 digits of his licence plate is PYF or something like that, first letter of 3 of his characters, totally by chance.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 22, 2005)

Chase!!!

Tim Tams are GOOD... no scratch that theyre the true work of god. What you do is sit down with em and a glass of milk, bite both ends off, and use it as a straw, then once it gets delictably ooey gooey yummy, you eat the whole damn thing. 

God


----------



## Corry (Aug 22, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> You're just full of them tonight - eh Jon?



Don't you mean full of IT? Or is it ****?


----------



## Chase (Aug 22, 2005)

Ok, we have two votes for candy used as a straw....sounding more and more interesting! lol


----------



## Karalee (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh and theyre chocolate biscuits, or as you yanks call em, "cookies" - but real ones, with chocolate on them, not this horrible fudge stuff the evil keebler elves put on everything


----------



## Karalee (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh and just to spam one more time :mrgreen: X I didnt realise you had said the exact same thing about tim tams  I should really read what others have to say....


Oh what fun would that be


----------



## Chase (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## Calliope (Aug 22, 2005)

ok...  now, i'm bored.  i'm gonna have to steal jonmikal for a little while.  he can come back when i'm done with him!


----------



## Corry (Aug 22, 2005)

Calliope said:
			
		

> ok...  now, i'm bored.  i'm gonna have to steal jonmikal for a little while.  he can come back when i'm done with him!


Woooo! Go JonMikal!!!


----------



## Chase (Aug 22, 2005)

*covers eyes*


----------



## Corry (Aug 22, 2005)

Where's Tammy with her "bow chicka bow"?


----------



## Corry (Aug 22, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> *covers eyes*



Quit peekin through your fingers.  I saw that.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 22, 2005)

Here's my attempt at making you smile....

Kodak is sponsoring an ice hockey player:

http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&ncid=1778&e=1&u=/050818/483/tok10208180727


----------



## Corry (Aug 22, 2005)

Hahahaha..I saw something about that guy on another forum the other day!


----------



## Chase (Aug 22, 2005)

Ok....that was actually pretty damn good....and, its the Kings to boot!


----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Luminosity (Aug 23, 2005)

Can I show a rude picture of a panther ?


----------



## Luminosity (Aug 23, 2005)

Fuggit...Here's the pic of Sir PP *( Not Work Safe )*  

I took this shot at Canada's Wonderland.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v408/illuminosity/PinkPanther.jpg

( and no I didnt set him up that way, he was just the local pervert hangin around :greenpbl: )


----------



## Karalee (Aug 23, 2005)

Nawty Pink Panther!!!


----------



## Meysha (Aug 23, 2005)

TIM TAMS!!! Arrrggghhhhhhh. I love tim tams. But i don't like the double choc ones, I like just the normal ones.

And definately suck up the coffee with them. Awww that's just heaven. Ok you seriously can't understand how good they are until you try them. I used to get my parents to send me over packs while I was in France. And then I'd send some on up to my aunty in Liverpool.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Fuggit...Here's the pic of Sir PP *( Not Work Safe )*
> 
> I took this shot at Canada's Wonderland.
> 
> ...




i think we have a weiner...i mean winner!


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

I like this forum when everyone decides to stay up late and be crazy. :goodvibe:


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 23, 2005)

GerryDavid said:
			
		

> Did you know the voice actor for Kermit, Miss Piggie, Fonzie, Yoda *all 6 star wars I believe* is one in the same?  Pretty sure I got the names right.  Also the last 3 digits of his licence plate is PYF or something like that, first letter of 3 of his characters, totally by chance.



I think it was Jim Henson who did the voice for Kermit but Frank Oz did a bunch of the others...including Yoda in all six movies.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 23, 2005)

After reading this thread in the daytime, it does kinda look like a bunch of cats got the night crazies and spammed out the forum


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> After reading this thread in the daytime, it does kinda look like a bunch of cats got the night crazies and spammed out the forum


 But it all makes sense at the time, and we think we're screamingly funny.  

Go figure.


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

Does this mean I was just being silly and don't have to send a t-shirt to someone?


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey! I said i'd trade you a packet of Tim-Tams now where's my shirt!!!


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

So, whats the deal. Everyone just thinks I'm no longer bored, or they really don't give a crap about a TPF t-shirt? 

Ok, you're right....its probably a bit of both!


----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> So, whats the deal. Everyone just thinks I'm no longer bored, or they really don't give a crap about a TPF t-shirt?
> 
> Ok, you're right....its probably a bit of both!



I'm sorry. I was bed shopping.  I found one I liked, and asked if I could come back with my boyfriend and 'test it out', but he said it would scare away the customers...and attract the perverts.  Damn.


----------



## Vmann (Aug 23, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

>



Who needs tim-tams to satisfy a woman twelve times when every man out there has what they want.

BIG HARD...




HANDS for a message 1, cooking 2, caring groceries 3, drawing a warm bath 4, lighting the candles for the bath 5, carring the basket on a picnic 6, feeding soft lush strawberries to them 7, holding them tight in a hug 8, rubbing there feet 9, taking the trash out 10, handing them the remote so they can pick what they want to watch 11, and twelve "" THE MOST IMPORTANT THING "" using those big strong hard hands to put the seat down when where done!

Can you tell I'm wipped!


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## vixenta (Aug 23, 2005)

Chase ol boy, i'm trying to subscribe and there's only one option - paypal.  Whats the deal with that damnit?!


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

Ohhhh there are more options, Pay Pal is just the...uh..."safest" :twisted:

What other options should there be? Worldpay?


----------



## vixenta (Aug 23, 2005)

safest smachest


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

bahahahhahaha another troublemaker?


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 23, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> What other options should there be?


 
didn't Avis say he'd pay subscription fees for all UK meetup participants?


----------



## vixenta (Aug 23, 2005)

:bigangel:


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 23, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> bahahahhahaha another troublemaker?


 
you're still here? it was dark in the admin room, maybe i pushed the wrong button?


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> you're still here? it was dark in the admin room, maybe i pushed the wrong button?



He didn't mean it Matt, come baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack! 

Poor MD....funeral date TBD.


----------



## vixenta (Aug 23, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> didn't Avis say he'd pay subscription fees for all UK meetup participants?



Did he? well i missed this....you gotta love Avis even if Hertz does say he's a :taped sh: ...


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 23, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> He didn't mean it Matt, come baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!
> 
> Poor MD....funeral date TBD.


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

mataji said:
			
		

> Did he? well i missed this....you gotta love Avis even if Hertz does say he's a :taped sh: ...



Didn't he just give you his credit card number??  :mrgreen:


----------



## vixenta (Aug 23, 2005)

NO!!! the little twerp has given me false details!! Wait till i tell Hertz about you Avis!! :lmao:


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

yeah i got banned by jonmikal. im back though, hell didnt want me. w00t!


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> yeah i got banned by jonmikal. im back though, hell didnt want me. w00t!



...and TPF is afraid you'll take over  :mrgreen:


----------



## Meysha (Aug 23, 2005)

> yeah i got banned by jonmikal. im back though, hell didnt want me. w00t!



:lmao: Ha ha ha ha ha!!

I think tpf might explode if he gets to 10 000 posts.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 23, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> :lmao: Ha ha ha ha ha!!
> 
> I think tpf might explode if he gets to 10 000 posts.




we are soon going to find out!!!!!!! :hail:  :hail:  :hail:


----------



## kelox (Aug 23, 2005)

Let me know if this does it for you Chase.


DORMITORY: 
When you rearrange the letters: 
DIRTY ROOM



PRESBYTERIAN: 
When you rearrange the letters:
BEST IN PRAYER



DESPERATION: 
When you rearrange the letters: 
A ROPE ENDS IT



GEORGE BUSH: 
When you rearrange the letters: 
HE BUGS GORE



THE MORSE CODE: 
When you rearrange the letters: 
HERE COME DOTS



SLOT MACHINES: 
When you rearrange the letters: 
CASH LOST IN ME



ANIMOSITY: 
When you rearrange the letters: 
IS NO AMITY



MOTHER-IN-LAW: 
When you rearrange the letters: 
WOMAN HITLER



SNOOZE ALARMS: 
When you rearrange the letters: 
ALAS! NO MORE Z 'S



A DECIMAL POINT: 
When you rearrange the letters: 
IM A DOT IN PLACE



THE EARTHQUAKES: 
When you rearrange the letters: 
THAT QUEER SHAKE





ELEVEN PLUS TWO: 
When you rearrange the letters: 
TWELVE PLUS ONE



AND FOR THE GRAND FINALE:



PRESIDENT CLINTON OF THE USA: 
When you rearrange the letters 
(With no letters left over and using each letter only once):
TO COPULATE HE FINDS INTERNS


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 23, 2005)

give up ppl, i won last night!


----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> MOTHER-IN-LAW:
> When you rearrange the letters:
> WOMAN HITLER



THIS one is fantastic!


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> Let me know if this does it for you Chase.




Ok, that was pretty damn entertaining, and I think you should get bonus points for your location. Hmmm....


----------



## kelox (Aug 23, 2005)

dang, all i saw was the time, didn't even look atthe date. plus being in iraq, and the time difference, something got lost in the conversion from U.S. standard to metric for the time.


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

There are two hours left!


----------



## kelox (Aug 23, 2005)

well, with my bonus points, as long as nobody else posts, i should be good, right?


----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2005)

Uh...nope...yous goin down, boy.


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

I cannot disclose the exit poll data while the polls are still open...:twisted:


----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

Really? You don't say...


----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## LilCujo (Aug 23, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> give up ppl, i won last night!



really? dang ya'll will do anything for a t-shirt..hehehe what does Mrs. Chase have to say about that JM?


----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## kelox (Aug 23, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Uh...nope...yous goin down, boy.


core!!!!!!!!! such talk from a LADY!!! i am shocked. wouldn't you let a poor hungry cold soldier have just one moment of joy in his overseas deployment???

(really playing up the sympathy angle here, let me know if it works)


----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2005)

Holy crap that's big!!! It wasn't that big on the website I found it on!


----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> core!!!!!!!!! such talk from a LADY!!! i am shocked. wouldn't you let a poor hungry cold soldier have just one moment of joy in his overseas deployment???
> 
> (really playing up the sympathy angle here, let me know if it works)



Who are you again?


----------



## kelox (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok, you forced me to do this core.
Anybody ever wonder where the new lime flavored pepsi gets it lime flavor?






If this offends anyone, let me know and i'll remove it.
Oh yeah, this is not one on my pics, it was emailed to me.


----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2005)

Haha...I think I posted that lime one a while back. (can't remember, but I know I saw it)


----------



## kelox (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok, well how about this?






If this offends anyone, let me know and i'll remove it.
Oh yeah, this is not one on my pics, it was emailed to me.


----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2005)

The following link is NOT WORK SAFE!  

http://www.coolbuddy.com/jokes/funnypics/toilet.jpg


----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok...I guess the next pic I'm gonna post isn't funny...but it should definately get me the win!


----------



## kelox (Aug 23, 2005)

Guys, don't fall for it, here's a whole website! Total hottie. Just let Chase know you liked it more that core's puny one lil' picture.

http://www.suzannecarlsson.com/portfolio.htm


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

You offend Texas and then try to make it up to Texas? hmmm


----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> Guys, don't fall for it, here's a whole website! Total hottie. Just let Chase know you liked it more that core's puny one lil' picture.
> 
> http://www.suzannecarlsson.com/portfolio.htm



Ooooh, suuuure! Copy MY ideas!!!  :lmao:


----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> You offend Texas and then try to make it up to Texas? hmmm



Hey, I thought it was funny, not offensive!  We'll say it's Arkansas.


----------



## kelox (Aug 23, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ooooh, suuuure! Copy MY ideas!!!  :lmao:


It's all about the tee shirt baby!!!!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## kelox (Aug 23, 2005)

Chase, I would NEVER offend Texas. In fact I was stationed there for a bit. Loved it there, wish I could go back. If fact, I liked it so much I order Texas toast whenever I go to eat at Denny's. Does core do that????????


----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2005)

Think this guy is a TPF member?


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> Chase, I would NEVER offend Texas. In fact I was stationed there for a bit. Loved it there, wish I could go back. If fact, I liked it so much I order Texas toast whenever I go to eat at Denny's. Does core do that????????



Now where's that brown-noser emoticon...    :greenpbl:


----------



## kelox (Aug 23, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Now where's that brown-noser emoticon...    :greenpbl:


core, must we really resort to name calling by way of emoticon? Surely Chase wouldn't find that very TPFer like, now would he?

Remeber, WWCD?


----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> core, must we really resort to name calling by way of emoticon? Surely Chase wouldn't find that very TPFer like, now would he?
> 
> Remeber, WWCD?



Whaddaya talkin about????  Where do you think I LEARNED that???


----------



## kelox (Aug 23, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Whaddaya talkin about????  Where do you think I LEARNED that???


Now do you really think I'm going to believe you learned that from Chase? Chase the Smart, Chase the Wise, Chase the Super TPFer????????? I don't think so :greenpbl:


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

Corry, I think you need to practice on your brown-nosing....maybe you could take lessons from Kelox!


----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok...I'll humiliate myself just to amuse Chase.  
I will now tell you my most embarrassing moment ever.  



When I was younger...around Jr. High age, I had this HUUUUUGE crush on this ooolder boy named JJ.  He was so damn cute, everyone had a crush on him (man have things changed now! You should see him! )  Well, it was about this time of year, and the Carnival was in town.  Me and my best friend had been chasing JJ and his brother around all day.  Of course we were all flirty and trying our best to impress (my best friend had a crush on him, too).  Well, the four of us got on this ride that had those little circular shaped cars/seats/whatever you call em...and it had a little wheel in the middle so you could make your car spin around as fast or slow as you wanted to.  I was sooo excited cuz I actually got to sit next to JJ.    Anyway...we went on this ride...it was so much fun.  JJ spun that car so fast I couldn't move my head.  That was when I threw up.  All.  Over.  JJ.  


There.  I humiliated myself.  Happy?


----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2005)

Alright Kelox...you made me do it. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v239/core_17/tpftp.jpg


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

Annnnnnnd.....

Times up!
 :twisted:


----------



## kelox (Aug 23, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Alright Kelox...you made me do it.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v239/core_17/tpftp.jpg


I'll not even dignify that with a response.


----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> I'll not even dignify that with a response.




Awwwww...can't take a little friendly ribbing? 

*pokes with stick*


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

> Annnnnnnd.....
> 
> Times up!


 

:Sends out a small prayer of thanks:


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

What? You think I won't do this again? 

Its entertaining AND I'm promoting the site at the same time!


----------



## kelox (Aug 23, 2005)

core, had a blast doing this, it was actually fun, kinda, i guess. No, really it was. Chase this is a great forum and I'm glad I stopped by, and even more glad I joined. TPF has been a bright spot for me these past six months.


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

Dude, the contest is over....you can tell the truth now!  lol


----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2005)

kelox said:
			
		

> core, had a blast doing this, it was actually fun, kinda, i guess. No, really it was. Chase this is a great forum and I'm glad I stopped by, and even more glad I joined. TPF has been a bright spot for me these past six months.



 :hugs:


----------



## kelox (Aug 23, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Awwwww...can't take a little friendly ribbing?
> 
> *pokes with stick*


Of course I can, you thought otherwise???????????


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

Alright, someone needs to PM me some shipping information....looks like a TPF shirt will be on its way to Iraq! :salute:

Hope you all had fun with this, I know I got some good laughs and had some fun with it. You guys are awesome!


----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, surrrre...ONE picture of a cow lickin yer butt, and you give the shirt to some soldier dude!




















j/k, congrats!


----------



## kelox (Aug 23, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Alright, someone needs to PM me some shipping information....looks like a TPF shirt will be on its way to Iraq! :salute:
> 
> Hope you all had fun with this, I know I got some good laughs and had some fun with it. You guys are awesome!


Chase, I have some good news and some bad news. First the bad. Unfortunately the shirt will never see Iraq. Now the good. I'll be heading home in about 36 days and the mail is sooooo slow, so I'll PM you with my home address back in the states. Yeah for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

Wooo, a coming home gift from TPF....congrats! 

I'll be much happier to ship it home for ya! (ohh yeah, and tell me what size you need, too)


----------



## kelox (Aug 23, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Dude, the contest is over....you can tell the truth now!  lol


Didn't see this. It is true, believe it or not!


----------

